#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Civil Engineering Notes >  >  Role of Information technology in environment  PDF DOWNLOAD

## akansha gupta

Information technology has tremendous potential in the field of  environmentaleducation and health as in any other field like business,  economics, politics or culture. Development of internet facilities,  World Wide Web (WWW),geographical information system (GIS) and  information through satellites hasgenerated a wealth of up to date  information on various aspects of environment and Health.





  Similar Threads: uptu syllabus for btech 8th sem information technology download pdf uptu syllabus for btech 6th sem information technology download pdf uptu syllabus for btech 3rd sem information technology download pdf UPTU 2nd year Information Technology syllabus download pdf Role of Internet Technology in Future Mobile Data System

----------

